# best flour for making



## nono407

I want to help you

 I would like to know the best flour for making pies and cakes


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I'm guessing here:

Cakes: cake flour

Pie crusts: general purpose flour


----------



## nono407

Any product


----------



## Gravy Queen

Hello, welcome and where are you based in the world? That helps when recommending products.


----------



## nono407

In the Middle East


----------



## Gravy Queen

Lovely, where exactly?

What do you use now for cake making ?


----------



## nono407

In Saudi Arabia

 Use the product Kuwait Flour


----------



## nono407

Give me the names of the best products for your


----------

